

Ask HN: Feedback on our startup - tjarmain

We're launching Bitmaker Labs in Toronto, it's a 9-week course focused on teaching beginners how to become web developers:<p>http://bitmakerlabs.com/<p>Our first two cohorts are both nearly full and we've had applicants from all over the world, including India, France, New Zealand, Puerto Rico, and across Canada and the US.<p>We'd love any feedback you have on our website/course.
======
eam
Clickable: <http://bitmakerlabs.com/>

